# 3T Ergonova Pro Handlebar - Changed?



## jkk (Apr 2, 2007)

Last week I bought a 3T Ergonova Pro (aluminum) handlebar from my LBS and loved it so much I wanted to fit my other bikes out with them. However my LBS was out of stock and I would have to wait several weeks for their next order. So I bought a second one from a large online store. 

When it arrived I immediately noticed different graphics: same printing but different size, and location of the white stripe is different. More important, after installing I noticed the bend was larger and drop lower by about 5-10 mm compared to the bar I bought from the LBS. Packaging, UPC codes, are identical though. The bar bought from the online store does not fit me as well as the one from the LBS. I'm inclined to send it back, but don't know what to expect if they send me another one.

Has anyone noticed this? Is one of these bars an older model, or counterfeit, or maybe out of tolerance?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

This is what the Ergonova should measure according to 3T:










Mine conforms.


----------



## jkk (Apr 2, 2007)

Yes .... my point exactly. Apart from the cosmetic differences, I have one Ergonova Pro handlebar conforming to these dimensions, and another Ergonova Pro whose drop is at least 5 mm greater than 123 mm. The bend radius also is larger on the one with the greater drop. I don't think the bar is a fake, and I'm not aware of any intentional change by 3T in design of this handlebar, so it must be that 3T has a large manufacturing tolerance with the bar, or quality control problems. Is anyone else seeing this?


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

More than likely it was a wrong paint job, perhaps the wrong bar ended up in the pile. 

I would send it back and hope for the correct one. I just bought the same bar as you for my new bike and it is the same as my old one.


----------



## wetpaint (Oct 12, 2008)

Sounds like you got an Ergosum bar that was labeled wrong somehow.


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

wetpaint said:


> Sounds like you got an Ergosum bar that was labeled wrong somehow.


Not likely the case. The Ergosum is shaped differently at the tops (round grip vs the Ergonova's flat grip)


----------



## jkk (Apr 2, 2007)

duplicate post ...


----------



## jkk (Apr 2, 2007)

Good points, as noted above, it can't be an Ergosum because the top is the proper flat/egg-shape. The difference in the drop and bend may not sound like much, but you definitely notice it with your hands. I'm concluding it's loose tolerance/poor quality control by 3T. 

I'd advise others to not buy these handlebars online - buy only from a store where you can verify them and return them easily. 3T's customer service is lacking to non-existent: you have to phone Italy at your own cost to speak with them believe or not, and there is only a general forum type Q&A on their website to contact them, and a snail mail address in Italy to write them a letter. 

The online store where I bought the bad handlebars, Pricepoint, apparently won't help because I opened the package so it doesn't meet their returns criteria (item must be unopened and unused). Does anyone know if Pricepoint has any exceptions to this for defective merchandise? Anyway, lessons learned here, I will choose stores where I buy my cycling gear more carefully and think twice about buying 3T products.


----------



## jkk (Apr 2, 2007)

... pardon the double post. Don't know what happened that caused this, my bad.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

jkk said:


> ...so it must be that 3T has a large manufacturing tolerance with the bar, or quality control problems. Is anyone else seeing this?


The Norwegian importer of 3T is a member of my cycling club. I'll ask him if he has had words about batches of sold Ergonova Pro bars not being to tolerance.

Your bars are so way off that it smells like counterfeit. As for the online shop not being willing to take back a non-conforming product; Well that smells too. Big time.

BTW this is the first time ever I've heard or read complaints about the reincarnated 3T.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

the bars are all made in china, at factories that pop out bars for 50 other brands. my guess is that its actually another brand's design that was misstamped with the 3T logo. wrap it up, send back to pricepoint ( declare defective). they have no choice but to refund if you used cc/paypal.


----------



## jkk (Apr 2, 2007)

kbwh thanks for bringing this up with one of the distributors. 

I called Pricepoint, got disconnected the first time, second time I got through to a person who told me they have had no complaints about these bars. I was up-front and told him I had opened the package and installed but not ridden-on the bars. The rep advised me to send them back (at my expense), they would then evaluate them, and maybe/perhaps offer me store credit. This is better than nothing I suppose, but I'm left with an impression of reluctance to resolve the issue speedily and satisfactorily.

Fignon's Barber is correct more or less - these bars are made in Taiwan, at least that's what the cardboard packaging says.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

are real ergonovas good for a larger rider?


----------



## [un] (Jun 19, 2011)

JKK, today I came to realize the same thing you did with the Ergonova.
I have 2 sets, one carbon, one aluminum (purchased at Pricepoint I believe). I always found my position on the 2 bikes was too different, given one's a Scott Addict and the other a cyclocross...
Today I drew and measured the 2 bars and found a great discrepancy. I'd say probably 20mm deeper on the AL version.
I don't think this is due to manufacturing tolerances but rather a f#ck-up batch that 3T unloaded at Pricepoint for cheap or a pure an simple counterfeit!

I've had the bars for a while now so I won't even try to return them. but I want to warn people who would like to buy this model from Pricepoint, or any other large online retailer.

I still think the Ergonova rocks and I will probably get another set from my LBS this time... unless I try out one of those shallow FSAs.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

I also bought an Asian eBay 3T Ergonova Pro bar and the drop was more like 143mm....instead of the 123mm shown on the package. I was never comfortable with it and re-sold it back on eBay. I now have FSA Wing Pro Compact and it feels perfect, as advertised.


----------



## jkk (Apr 2, 2007)

UN and Zach, it's good to know I am not alone. Pricepoint challenged my conclusions saying I wasn't measuring correctly and no one else had complained. After submitting a question to 3T on their website, they didn't acknowledge any differences but cautioned me to buy only from authorized dealers. By the way, I have since purchased an FSA Omega compact and an FSA Wing Pro compact and really like them - all dimensions are as described in their specs, and fit perfectly.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Spoke to a dealer in Taiwan, and he said there are TONS of counterfeit products being churned out of that country. They replicate the packaging accurately - but when it comes manufacturing....they come up short, simply because it costs extra money/time to mandrel bend a tight, 123mm drop.


----------



## jkk (Apr 2, 2007)

For what it's worth, the packaging was perfectly spot-on: I compared it to the packaging of the bars I bought from my local bike shop (who is also a 3T authorized dealer) and I could not see any differences whatsoever. The bars however, are quite visibly different; they might very well be counterfeit or as UN says, a non-conforming batch that found its way on Pricepoint. I think everyone should heed 3T's advice and buy only from one of their authorized dealers.


----------



## dakota (Nov 25, 2009)

Has anyone purchased the Ergonova Pro from PBK? Any similar problems?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

rubbersoul said:


> are real ergonovas good for a larger rider?


A year-old question, but anyway...

It depends son the size of your hands I guess: The Ergonova has one of the shortest drop sections around. On the other hand (pun!) the shallow drop is great for a larger rider with limited flexibility, since the drop reach is very similar to the hood reach, and the flaring (the bar is 2 cm wider at the drops than where the hoods mount) gives good space for the lower arms.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

I got rid of my Ergonova Pro because the FSA Wing Pro Compact has a shallower drop.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

3T Ergonova: 123mm drop, 77mm reach
FSA Wing Pro Compact: 125mm drop, 80mm reach

Maybe the FSA feels shallower?


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

kbwh said:


> 3T Ergonova: 123mm drop, 77mm reach
> FSA Wing Pro Compact: 125mm drop, 80mm reach
> 
> Maybe the FSA feels shallower?


The Asian maker of 3T products has all their dimensions OFF. I measured my Ergonova Pro at 134mm drop, even when their packaging stated 123mm. I held both bars together and the FSA was dead-on accurate....and clearly shallower.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Ah, that explains it. All 3T bars are Asian made. My Ergonova LTD conforms to spec, btw.


----------



## T K (Feb 11, 2009)

Problem is you're buying from Price Point. They only sell discontinued, blemmished or products not ready for prime time. 
Also a google search should tell you their track record for dealing with customer complaints is not so good.
I bought an Easton fork from them that had an obvious factory blemmish. After reading PP reviews and considering how little I paid for it, I just kept it. 
F PP, I would never buy from them again. You just don't know what you'll get, and If you don't like it, too bad.
Like the saying goes, "If it sounds too good to be true it probobly is".


----------



## jkk (Apr 2, 2007)

Looks like others are bumping into the issue I tabled here about a year ago. I never finalized whether the root cause of the non-conforming Ergonova handlebars was counterfeit or factory second/blemished. I just logged it under lessons learned - don't buy 3T products from non-authorized dealers, as 3T advised me when I notified them of this issue. I have not ordered anything from PricePoint since this purchase. By the way, there was another thread in which RBR members give shout-outs to exemplary online retailers and manufacturers. It's worth checking out.


----------

